# Property Tax on HGVC Ownership?



## CodyA88 (Aug 25, 2016)

Bought a HGVC timeshare this year.  Curious as to if I will have to pay property tax to the state the home resort is in (South Carolina) in addition to the maintenance fees?  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## presley (Aug 25, 2016)

Yes you will be billed by the state.


----------



## natarajanv (Aug 25, 2016)

CodyA88 said:


> Bought a HGVC timeshare this year.  Curious as to if I will have to pay property tax to the state the home resort is in (South Carolina) in addition to the maintenance fees?  Thanks for the clarification.



You don't pay anything directly to the state. Usually it is a line item like this:

Las Vegas Strip aka on the Boulevard
2 Bedroom (5000 gold and 7000 platinum)
2016 Operating fee $586.62
2016 Reserve fee $186.78
2016 Real estate taxes $29.17

Total $802.57

2016 Club dues $150


----------



## natarajanv (Aug 25, 2016)

presley said:


> Yes you will be billed by the state.



hmm... I did not know that.


----------



## presley (Aug 25, 2016)

natarajanv said:


> hmm... I did not know that.


Depends on where you own. My GPR affiliates include the taxes on the MF bill. Others have been billed by the state.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Aug 25, 2016)

My tax guy told me that I can deduct the property tax.  :hysterical:


----------



## presley (Aug 25, 2016)

MikeinSoCal said:


> My tax guy told me that I can deduct the property tax.  :hysterical:


I am able to deduct the property tax for my California timeshares on my state income tax. I cannot do that with the timeshares that are not in my home state.


----------



## phil1ben (Aug 25, 2016)

Normally property taxes are billed directly to HGVC as the property manager. You will then pay your pro-rata share when you pay your yearly maintenance fee. There is a line item on the bill for real estate taxes.


----------



## Shmiddy (Aug 25, 2016)

presley said:


> I am able to deduct the property tax for my California timeshares on my state income tax. I cannot do that with the timeshares that are not in my home state.



The property tax portion is fairly small - mine is less than $75.


----------



## dvc_john (Aug 25, 2016)

For my FL, HI, NV, and SC timeshares, the real estate taxes are billed as an itemized line on the maintenance fee bill.

For my CA timeshare, the real estate taxes are billed directly by the county and paid directly to the county.


----------

